

My hometown turned off its free public Internet because of the MPAA - derwiki
http://www.coshoctontribune.com/article/20091109/UPDATES01/91109015

======
derwiki
This is largely a case of lack of information; I don't think the city of
Coshocton knew that it wasn't accountable for actions of its users. It blows
my mind that one illegal movie download can have such ramifications.

